# Cichlid buffer, proper pH 8.2 question, Please help me



## anythingfishylady1 (May 3, 2010)

Ok, so i bought proper pH 8.2 for my cichlid tank, in reading the instructions that i can not use proper pH without first adding cichlid salts, so i returned to the LFS where i bought the proper pH and asked for cichlid salt, they brought me a jar and i bought it, i get said jar home and it does not say cichlid salt, it says cichlid buffer? In reading those instructions, it says that it adjusts the pH as well as alkalinity and so on. At this point i'm about to pull my hair out. Is the 'buffer' the same thing as cichlid salt? is cichlid salt something that i still need to purchase? is Proper pH not need now that i have this 'cichlid buffer' i never did do all that well in science and i am extremely confused and just wish that there was a website or a book or a person who could explain the 'cichlid salt, cichlid buffer and proper pH' to me in DETAIL without using the vague details given in the instructions or in other questions i have posted on other sites that usually don't get an answer at all. thank you

:-? confused :drooling:

oh and just to add, i do have 'freshwater aquarium salt' is this not an option for the cichlids? oh, i hope someone can help me


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

> person who could explain the 'cichlid salt, cichlid buffer and proper pH' to me in DETAIL


you've come to the right place. I may not be an expert, but I can help get you started.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gh_kh_ph.php This might be a good start to learn about what the cichlid salts and buffers are really doing.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/buffer_recipe.php This one will tell you what is in a cichlid salt or buffer mix.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_salts.php This, on the other hand, details various "salts" used in aquariums. Not cichlid salt, but actual salts.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/water_chemistry.php This one has some good stuff in it too.

When you're done reading these, you should be able to look at the ingedients of your products and determine exactly what they do and how they do it. You also might decide you really don't need any of these products at all - in most parts of the US, tank raised fish bought from a LFS do just fine in the local tap water. You also didn't mention what type of cichlids your keeping, as not all cichlids require the same water parameters.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Before you add anything to your tank you should test your tap water and tank water.
From this information you can figure out if your water even needs to be adjusted.
Most cichlids have a wide range of values they do well in so keep that in mind.

Why are you trying to tweak the pH, what makes you think it is needed?
Did you know that you can increase your pH and KH with simple baking soda?
What species do you keep?


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a lot of great info on those web sites.

Roger



Rhinox said:


> > person who could explain the 'cichlid salt, cichlid buffer and proper pH' to me in DETAIL
> 
> 
> you've come to the right place. I may not be an expert, but I can help get you started.
> ...


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my! You sound just like me when I first started my tank. I bought all those same products and ended up returning them after I learned that I could help buffer the pH of my well water with aragonite substrate, lace rock, and the addition of baking soda when necessary. I don't even bother to use salts since its not necessary for the fish I keep.  Good Luck!


----------

